# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Wife showing some changes...serious?

## n2ojones

I am 49 and have been on HRT for a couple years. I use the cream applied to my forearms 3 times daily. There is a very good chance that my wife gets dosed (acciidently) from time to time.

She is 26 and overall, to this point, rather normal. 

However, Lately her sex drive has increased, which is wonderful, but we are concerned about the enlargement of her clitoris. It is definitely bigger and to the point of where it is causing her discomfort. 

Could this be a side to my test rubbing on to her? I have been informed there is not much to worry about as long as we are not trying to have a kid. We are somewhat cautious about the test getting on her but maybe not cautious enough. Can someone please give us some insight to this? 

We both thank you in advance.

----------


## redwings91

I'm not sure about this, but isn't an enlarged clitoris a side effect some female body builders deal with from gear use? 

Is there another place you could put the creme that she'd be less likely to touch? Maybe you could ask your doctor about it.

----------


## ecsaaron

Read the FDA warning in the next post,It just came out and you can go to their web site

----------


## n2ojones

> Read the FDA warning in the next post,It just came out and you can go to their web site



Thanks fopr the replies. What next post?

It is also my understanding that female bodybuilders will experience enlarged genitalia...but certainly those are sides from some serious tinkering. In my wife's case, we are talking perhaps an occaisional brush on the arm.

I wouldn't think such a small quantity would be significant but there is no doubt change has occured.

Anyone else? I did search but found little and this really has us concerned..the Mrs. ain't diggin' it.

----------


## THORSZ

Why not go to injections and play it safe. My wife wouldn't let me near her when I was using the gel.

----------


## ecsaaron

> Thanks fopr the replies. What next post?
> 
> It is also my understanding that female bodybuilders will experience enlarged genitalia...but certainly those are sides from some serious tinkering. In my wife's case, we are talking perhaps an occaisional brush on the arm.
> 
> I wouldn't think such a small quantity would be significant but there is no doubt change has occured.
> 
> Anyone else? I did search but found little and this really has us concerned..the Mrs. ain't diggin' it.


Read the thread fda warning...

----------


## yourmom

What is the name of the prescription?

----------


## ecsaaron

> What is the name of the prescription?


Testim 1% and andro gel 1%

----------


## n2ojones

> What is the name of the prescription?



The label on the pump reads: 
C testosterone /chrysin7%7% and I apply one pump 3 times daily.

I would probably prefer the injections but my doc won't prescribe it as take-out. He wants to do the injections and I can't be going in there every week. I've also heard that the half-life is short and...anyway, I feel wonderful and aside from my wife's situation, I am fine with the cream.

I will read the FDA thing and thanks again for your replies. Please keep them coming.

----------


## yourmom

Testim Gel:

USES: Testosterone gel is used to treat men with conditions of low testosterone hormone levels (e.g., hypogonadism). This drug should not be used in women.
HOW TO USE: This medicine comes with a patient information leaflet. Read it and follow the directions carefully. Ask your doctor, nurse, or pharmacist any questions that you may have about this medicine. Apply the medication as directed to the clean, dry skin of the shoulders or upper arms once daily in the morning; or use as directed by your doctor. Certain brands of this medication may also be applied to the lower stomach (abdomen). Check your patient information leaflet or ask your pharmacist if your brand may be applied to the lower stomach (abdomen). Avoid applying gel to skin with open sores or to broken, irritated skin. Do not apply this medication to the genitals (penis or scrotum). Wash your hands thoroughly with soap and water after applying this medication to reduce the possibility of spreading the medicine from your hands to other people. This medication should be dry on the skin before getting dressed. Wait 5 to 6 hours after applying the gel before you shower or swim. This medication is flammable. Avoid fire, flame, or smoking until the gel has dried.

SIDE EFFECTS: Nausea, vomiting, headache, hair loss, change in sexual drive, or redness/swelling/change in color of the skin, or acne may occur. If these effects persist or worsen, notify your doctor promptly. Tell your doctor immediately if any of these serious side effects occur: swelling (edema), trouble breathing (including very slow or shallow breathing and trouble breathing while sleeping), trouble urinating, mental/mood changes (e.g., depression). Tell your doctor immediately if any of these unlikely but serious side effects occur: dizziness, breast pain or enlargement, weight gain, change in size or shape of the testicles. Tell your doctor immediately if any of these highly unlikely but very serious side effects occur: low blood sugar (symptoms such as shakiness, nervousness, rapid pulse, sweating). If you experience a painful or prolonged erection (lasting longer than 4 hours), stop using testosterone and seek immediate medical attention. Permanent impotence could result if the condition is not treated promptly. Tell your doctor if your female partner develops any changes in hair location, an increase in acne, or other signs of masculinity. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor or pharmacist.

Andro Gel:
227 hypogonadal men participated in a research study investigating AndroGel 1%. The study was conducted in 2 phases: an Initial Treatment Period of the first 90 days and an Extended Treatment Period of the second 90 days. During both treatment stages, patients were randomized into different AndroGel dose groups and one non-scrotal testosterone transdermal system group. The first phase investigated 5 G daily and 10 daily of AndroGel and 5 mg daily of non-scrotal testosterone transdermal system. In the extended treatment phase, groups of patients continued with either 5 G daily or 10 G daily of AndroGel or 5 mg daily of non-scrotal testosterone transdermal system, and an additional treatment group taking 7.5 G AndroGel daily was added.

Results of the study showed that serum testosterone concentrations increased to the normal range within first day of treatment with doses of 5 G and 10 G. In patients continuing on AndroGel 5 G and 10 G, these mean testosterone levels were maintained within the normal range for the 180-day duration of the study. 87% of patients whose data could be analyzed achieved normal serum testosterone level on treatment day 180.

5 G, 7.5 G and 10 G doses of AndroGel all also significantly increased total body mass and total body lean mass and decreased total body fat mass and percent body fat. Furthermore, with 10 G AndroGel bone mineral density in the hip and spine increased significantly.

As a result of all doses of AndroGel, patients showed significant increases in libido and degree of penile erection and significant positive effects on mood and fatigue.

Another research study was conducted in order to investigate whether AndroGel could be transferred through skin-to-skin contact. AndroGel patients and their female partners engaged in daily vigorous skin-to-skin sessions. When evaluated, all unprotected females showed testosterone levels >2 times the baseline value at some point during the study. Wearing clothing, on the other hand, during skin-to-skin contact, prevented any transfer of the drug.

----------


## yourmom

How old are you Mr. Jones? Ive been thinking about getting some.

----------


## n2ojones

Thanks so much for the detailed report, YM. I just can't seem to get any difinitive insight on what a trace amount transfered would do to a chick. I'm thinking this is unrelated to her condition as she is not experiencing hair growth, acne, mood swings etc. I asked my doc friend and he said a small amount transfered would "make her horney". Christ, she's 26 with a smokin' hot husband....she's gotta' be horney.  :Wink: 

More on that.....I am 49, YM. I've been doing the cream for about 3 years. I cannot say enough good about it. I have no sides. None. Period.
Unless you count increased stamina, sense of wellness and enhanced muscle tone as sides.

I am like 25 years old. I train as much as possible but not like when I was younger. All good as I no longer have the desire to bench 400+ or look like a coke machine. It's just really good and if you can get some...by all means do. Wow...feels funny having this dialogue with my mom.  :Wink: 

If you have any further questions, please ask.

----------


## ENraged

> Thanks so much for the detailed report, YM. I just can't seem to get any difinitive insight on what a trace amount transfered would do to a chick. I'm thinking this is unrelated to her condition as she is not experiencing hair growth, acne, mood swings etc. I asked my doc friend and he said a small amount transfered would "make her horney". Christ, she's 26 with a smokin' hot husband....she's gotta' be horney. 
> 
> More on that.....I am 49, YM. I've been doing the cream for about 3 years. I cannot say enough good about it. I have no sides. None. Period.
> Unless you count increased stamina, sense of wellness and enhanced muscle tone as sides.
> 
> I am like 25 years old. I train as much as possible but not like when I was younger. All good as I no longer have the desire to bench 400+ or look like a coke machine. It's just really good and if you can get some...by all means do. Wow...feels funny having this dialogue with my mom. 
> 
> If you have any further questions, please ask.


It would be nearly impossible to tell unless you have a baseline blood work on her to compare to a new one but. from the recent research i have done some woman are very sensitive to this side effect. Some ladies can run a female cycle and nothing. Personally I would try to switch to injection if I was you because this is why IMO gel is second best. 
how is she uncomfortable has it really grown that much? has her voice deepened at all? If she has insurance send her in for a complete work up just to be on the safe side.

----------


## n2ojones

> It would be nearly impossible to tell unless you have a baseline blood work on her to compare to a new one but. from the recent research i have done some woman are very sensitive to this side effect. Some ladies can run a female cycle and nothing. Personally I would try to switch to injection if I was you because this is why IMO gel is second best. 
> how is she uncomfortable has it really grown that much? has her voice deepened at all? If she has insurance send her in for a complete work up just to be on the safe side.



Thanks Enraged,

Her clitoris is now about 6" in length and about the same circumference as a soup can. It's actually quite impressive.

I've not noticed any voice change or unusual hair growth (face, arms, chest etc.) and she doesn't seem to be displaying any abnormal mood swings.

We will go get her blood work done today and I thank you for that idea. She must be xtra sensitive because I just can't believe I get that much on her. It wouldn't stay in her system would it? I mean...what if I got some on her last month but not since...wouldn't it just leave her system?

BTW...the clitoris is noticibly larger (but not 6" LOL) it's probably 1/2" and just looks swollen. She hates it and I'm not too crazy about it either.

Thanks again.

----------


## ENraged

> Thanks Enraged,
> 
> Her clitoris is now about 6" in length and about the same circumference as a soup can. It's actually quite impressive.
> 
> I've not noticed any voice change or unusual hair growth (face, arms, chest etc.) and she doesn't seem to be displaying any abnormal mood swings.
> 
> We will go get her blood work done today and I thank you for that idea. She must be xtra sensitive because I just can't believe I get that much on her. It wouldn't stay in her system would it? I mean...what if I got some on her last month but not since...wouldn't it just leave her system?
> 
> BTW...the clitoris is noticibly larger (but not 6" LOL) it's probably 1/2" and just looks swollen. She hates it and I'm not too crazy about it either.
> ...


at least you will be able to stimulate it easier lol. odds are it will stay that size from the reading I have done on the issue. ALso was reading that after things get back to normal that the sensitivity level will remain high but in a good way.
Remember you are putting test in to an environment that does not use a bunch to begin with so little trace amounts can have big results. you are rite though it should be out of her system if you haven't put any more in to her system in a month. so switch to injections before she starts to grow a mustache and sounds like Vin Diesel.

----------


## n2ojones

Thanks again, ENraged.

I am concerned about the injections because of my propensity to travel (alot).

The doc I see wants to do the injections himself and I never know where in the world we'll be @ any given time. I've also heard the cream is more consistant (constant) as opposed to dealing with half-lifes etc. Maybe this is incorrect?

Does your doc give you a script for an injectible and needles? I would prefer the injections if I could self-administer or figure a way past the half-life dilemna. Maybe if I had both the cream and injectible?

We are heading in now to get her bloodwork done. I'm hoping all is normal as I don't want to be the culprit here. 

Thanks again.

----------


## kickinit

> why not go to injections and play it safe. My wife wouldn't let me near her when i was using the gel.


x2....................

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Ever consider getting a new physicain? (one that would be open to allowing you to self administer your test shots?) Also, any pics you have would provide valuable insight into whether or not the clitoris is actually enlarged  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## CHAP

Take your wife to the doc for a check up , if he is still not convinced that injection is a better idea change doc. Or if it were me I would get my medical records wait another month. Have your wife checked at her doc. Then sue your doc for ignoring the the irreversable side effects that it has created for your wife. Get agood lawyer and it will be settled out of court. You will then get a wod of cash, new doc that will perscribe injects and eveyone is happy...... Except your doc but he is an dumb ass and deserves what he gets for not looking out for his patient(and familys) heath.JMO

----------


## ENraged

> Thanks again, ENraged.
> 
> I am concerned about the injections because of my propensity to travel (alot).
> 
> The doc I see wants to do the injections himself and I never know where in the world we'll be @ any given time. I've also heard the cream is more consistant (constant) as opposed to dealing with half-lifes etc. Maybe this is incorrect?
> 
> Does your doc give you a script for an injectible and needles? I would prefer the injections if I could self-administer or figure a way past the half-life dilemna. Maybe if I had both the cream and injectible?
> 
> We are heading in now to get her bloodwork done. I'm hoping all is normal as I don't want to be the culprit here. 
> ...


Tell him flat out that you are competent enough to preform IM injections on a weekly basis and do not need to stop in just for a nurse to stab you in the ass. 
Tell him you are done with the creams and are almost certain through second hand transfer that you have accident dosed your girlfriend leading to clitoris enlargement! It sucks that in her case it is not something she can enjoy it sounds like she is experiencing chaffing.
Which if I let my imagination wander I assume is from protruding past the labia major and minor.. only thing that I can even begin to fathom is a touch of unscented vaseline and wait for her to desensitize to the whole thing.

----------


## n2ojones

Thanks again for the replies.

It is certainly awkward discussing such an occurance in a open forum...but I felt this potentially pertains to us all... in one way or another. I've learned alot in here over the past couple years and would like to enjoy giving back. That said...if this shit is turning you on, get some help. 

We went to a different gyno today as my wife's is out of town. We all discussed my fears as well as my wife's concerns and condition. I then retreated as this new lady needed to take a look. 

As asked, she ordered the bloodwork and we went down and had that done. My wife told me on the way that this doc noticed nothing unusual about her genitailia. She informed her that all "looked healthy and normal". So now we don't know what to think. Perhaps a minor irritation or perhaps even too much fun (thank you test). 

When we get the bloodwork back, I'll reply again with those results. 

I will speak with my doc and be a bit firmer about the injections. Hard to see this guy though...6 months is typical and he's the lesser of the available evils. At least he was open minded enough to even start me on the program...others were not.

Thanks again.

----------


## 4347true

Are you sure she is not applying it to her self? A lot of gynocolgist will put women on test for better well being and sex drive just like men. All she would have to do is google it. I am sure she or you dont mind the hornyness ( if that is a word). I know a lot of women taking test. Hell i gave mine a shot 50mg test c and she turned into a freak, now she begs me for more. she is 31 had 3 kids already and her gyno put her on test tablets that melt under her tonge, they work but nothing lick a shot of test in the ass. Her clit swelled up some but nothing crazy. Good luck if i were you i would try to see if she applied it to herself.

----------


## amcon

look sad thing is doc really have no idea on this stuff... i have three children, 7, 6 and 5 with one in the oven... the doc had me on androgel , and i couldnt use it in the am cause the kids would want to play and jump on me... same with the wife. at night i didnt want to use it cause i wanted to jump and play on the wife!!!

so, i insisted on pinning the test, the doc told my no need all i had to do was wash the androgel off when i wanted to have contact with my family... !!!!! what a dikc!!! 

any way i got test c injected... i take the stuff home and inject my self

----------


## TASSY5

still curious to the long term resluts of injecting your wife with 50 mg of test C. will the results(swollen clit Ect. wear off) .
and how it can harm her if she didn't go to a doc to get bloodwork done first?
Curious

----------


## n2ojones

I really appreciate the interest shown in this thread as well as the interesting comments. 

She's definitely not self-administering. She's a work-out freak that fears muscle growth so test is the last thing she would want in her system. Excellent question though and her and I just discussed your post, 4347. 

Typically a bit reserved regarding sex, she has become a bit more open (if not semi-aggressive). We can understand a woman wanting to feel this way on a daily basis.

SO....the doc's nurse called and said the test results did show a "higher level of test in her system". She wouldn't give me any numbers but advised us to see a particular gyno where we live. 

In the interim, we have been VERY careful about transfer and her genitaila has already retreated to it's normal size. 

We are going to continue to be careful, then in a bout a month get more bloodwork done to see if maybe she is naturally high or if it was a matter of transfer. 

I will keep everyone posted as it seems there is legit interest in this topic.

Thanks again and please continue to post your thoughts. Knowledge is king.

----------


## TASSY5

crazy question about androgel and test C in the bottle. can't either be rubbed on right .
What i mean is wouldn't Test C rubbed on have the same effect as androgel rubbed on but stronger?

----------


## ruffcute

Any update on whats going on now.

I found a link on google to a clinic that offers testogel to women for curing female sexual dysfunction and it says to use very low doses to increase their sex drive. I guess you must have been transferring her a higher dose than 5mgs per day

----------


## plug

The cream worked for me but I was so afride I would do harm to my grandchildren that I couldn't relax, so I switched to injections. Much better and after I learned to inject in thigh with 25 ga. . no pain. Once a week. 125mg for trt only. I would never go back to cream.

----------


## ecsaaron

> crazy question about androgel and test C in the bottle. can't either be rubbed on right .
> What i mean is wouldn't Test C rubbed on have the same effect as androgel rubbed on but stronger?


I dont know if it can be absorbed the same as cream or gel but is a question someone should know..

----------


## bd50

sounds like the perfect time to see your doc for a NEW RX for injections, and no more gel shiit.

take your wife with you, so she can speak her concerns as well.

good luck

----------


## n2ojones

Hey guys, 

Not alot to report but since there has been significant interest in this thread I feel compelled to update;

Her goodies shrank back to normal size but her voice did in fact change. It's slightly deeper, raspy and she is pissed. 

After showing a "higher than normal test level" in her first blodwork, she went back for more bloodwork yesterday. We have been rediculously careful in not transferring any trace of the cream to her and we await those results. 

I'm still on the cream but obviously very careful. it seems the overwhelming majority here like the injectible but I am pleased with the steady, consistant flow the cream allows me. Plus I've yet to get an appointment with my doc.

Biggest concern today is my wife's voice. Everything else seems fine and normal with her as we hoped would happen once the test was reduced in her system. I'll keep you posted.

----------


## ruffcute

I would suggest you take a shower before going near her you dont want it transferring again

----------


## ENraged

> Hey guys, 
> 
> Not alot to report but since there has been significant interest in this thread I feel compelled to update;
> 
> Her goodies shrank back to normal size but her voice did in fact change. It's slightly deeper, raspy and she is pissed. 
> 
> After showing a "higher than normal test level" in her first blodwork, she went back for more bloodwork yesterday. We have been rediculously careful in not transferring any trace of the cream to her and we await those results. 
> 
> I'm still on the cream but obviously very careful. it seems the overwhelming majority here like the injectible but I am pleased with the steady, consistant flow the cream allows me. Plus I've yet to get an appointment with my doc.
> ...


Her voice will be fine once her levels return to normal as I do not believe it has been long enough to do permanent damage. 
Take her bloodwork with you to your Doc so you can be like "See i told you this cream is not safe and I want to switch to weekly injections"

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## fummins

Female exposure to Test cream can definitely change her libibo, cant speak to the enlarged Clitoris though.

----------


## n2ojones

Alot of great comments and alot of help/support as well. Too many to address individually but thanks to you all.

UPDATE:

She went alone to her gyno today as I am in the middle of a project. She took a bllod test a couple months ago, after we notied the enlargement...then deepening of voice and certainly increased libido. 

A month later, after ZERO contact with the cream, she took another and got those results today;

Test 1; showed a test level of 340 (!)
Test 2: showed a decreased level of 220.

The gyno told her that her level should be at 45!!!

We will talk more about this after her return home. I can't get in to see my endo until 7-13.

The voice is still noticibly deep. The clitoris seems to be eratic in size; one day small (normal) the next enlarged. I know it could be enlarged because of arousal but lately she is always aroused. LOL. She has also experienced acne that is not typical for her. 

A poster above, who seemed quite savvy said they elt the voice would never revert back to it's old self. That is very alarming and will surely diminish her self-confidence. She hates her (new) voice and it don't help that every third person asks if she is sick or getting over something. I usually get a fairly dirty look after that from my wife. 

They want her to test again on October 1st. 

For the record: This ain't fun people. The novelty of her increased libido is superceded by the anquish she has suffered. Please be careful with loved ones if you use the cream. We are learning the hard way.

----------


## 2000Vette

Yes this is a result of the test cream rubbing on her skin. the only way for it to become larger is if excess testosterone somehow in her blood binds to the androgen receptor in her clitoris. This would also explain the increased libido.

----------


## yourmom

How about an update on her?

----------


## tboney

> Thanks Enraged,
> 
> Her clitoris is now about 6" in length and about the same circumference as a soup can. It's actually quite impressive.
> 
> I've not noticed any voice change or unusual hair growth (face, arms, chest etc.) and she doesn't seem to be displaying any abnormal mood swings.
> 
> We will go get her blood work done today and I thank you for that idea. She must be xtra sensitive because I just can't believe I get that much on her. It wouldn't stay in her system would it? I mean...what if I got some on her last month but not since...wouldn't it just leave her system?
> 
> BTW...the clitoris is noticibly larger (but not 6" LOL) it's probably 1/2" and just looks swollen. She hates it and I'm not too crazy about it either.
> ...



I hope i read that wrong! 6 inches and the circumference of a soup can is a c#ck!!

----------


## FlyingIllini

Find a good doc or last resort get some black market sh!t and self medicate.

----------


## Enfuego129

First post on this board

I have similar concerns about secondary contact with my children, 3 and 5 years old. I too am being careful and am only applying the Androgel to my upper arms and shoulders and abdomen. Areas covered by a shirt but I am still concerned about accidental exposure. Is one rub on my arm by my 3 y/o son or 5 year old daughter going to cause him problems. If I perspire can this create an exposure issue with the shirt?

Question for those of you injecting your Testosterone , how many CC's are you giving yourself. What size needle are you using to inject. I am a paramedic and am comfortable with IM injections.

----------


## Kale

Go and get her test levels checked with a blood test. Women have ranges the same a s men and if she is way over the range then there is your answer. By the way are you serious when u said her clit is 6" long and as round as a soup can ?

----------


## juice555

> ...By the way are you serious when u said her clit is 6" long and as round as a soup can ?


Why...gettin excited?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Hate Being Small

Happy xmas

----------


## frabirpa

I have no issues with being on HRT, beyond the fact that I don't want to be failing drug tests in meets and I hear its harder to conceive a kid which is probably something i want to do.
___________________________

Taux calculette pret immobilier | 
Calcul emprunt pret immo | 
Taux interet calculette credit immobilier

----------


## n2ojones

Long over due update: Sorry, been very busy.

Yesterday, her "gyno" called and said her test levels have skyrocketd, again. She's at like 420 and supposed to be at 50. I spoke with this gyno, who is actually a nurse practitioner, and explained that we are actually pretty happy with her current demeanor. Her voice has not worsened and her sex drive is great. The clitoris is bigger but in an attractive way. Just a button. The wife has a lot of energy and we are not alarmed. THEN SHE SAID: "test exposure in women could lead to cancer".

WTF??? Talk about a buzz-kill. The nurse wants her in for ultrasound testing on Monday. She has pretty much burst our happy-bubble. 

I have never heard of this propensity for cancer in women caused by test. PLEASE reply if you can shed some light on this very serious comment and I thank you all for your input and support.

----------


## n2ojones

Has anyone heard that female exposure to test can lead to cancer? Please reply. Doing all the research I can and as a long time reader of this forum I value the opinnions of it's members. We thank you in advance and please see the post proceeding this for more details.

----------


## juice7

Three times a day!!! what a hassel. How long does it take to dry before you can put clothes over it? Is it visual? What do you do if you are wearing a white shirt and tie?

----------


## Nybuild1

> Has anyone heard that female exposure to test can lead to cancer? Please reply. Doing all the research I can and as a long time reader of this forum I value the opinnions of it's members. We thank you in advance and please see the post proceeding this for more details.


Who does the laundry? If u are careful inthe bedroom are there other wAys she may have come in contact with the gel? maybe on the bedsheets or furniture? Does she wear ur shirts like pajamas to bed or something? I opted for the patches for these same concerns. Keep us updated. Good luck!

----------


## cjw2021

6 inch clit the circumference of a soup can and T levels higher than most men on this board before undergoing hrt.....man you are a damn fool if you dont switch to injections by now.

----------


## PPC

> Long over due update: Sorry, been very busy.
> 
> Yesterday, her "gyno" called and said her test levels have skyrocketd, again. She's at like 420 and supposed to be at 50. I spoke with this gyno, who is actually a nurse practitioner, and explained that we are actually pretty happy with her current demeanor. Her voice has not worsened and her sex drive is great. The clitoris is bigger but in an attractive way. Just a button. The wife has a lot of energy and we are not alarmed. THEN SHE SAID: "test exposure in women could lead to cancer".
> 
> WTF??? Talk about a buzz-kill. The nurse wants her in for ultrasound testing on Monday. She has pretty much burst our happy-bubble. 
> 
> I have never heard of this propensity for cancer in women caused by test. PLEASE reply if you can shed some light on this very serious comment and I thank you all for your input and support.


ACtually, Dr Uzzi Reiss in his books on hormone balance for women point out that testosterone actually can help prevent cancer, especially that of the breast. But those levels are way high. Are they for sure it is not pcos?

----------


## a21547895

Dang your wife has higher test levels than me...but for real the solution is easy, get a new doctor and bring in your wife's blood work and just show him how high her levels are and he should have no problem allowing injections, if he tells you injections wont keep you levels stable, just tell him you will inject bi-weekly every 3.5 days (monday morning, thursday night) and that you have no problems with needles. Also if your worried about needle size use a 27g 5/8 needle and inject into thigh, you won't feel a thing.

----------


## pittbulldad

> ACtually, Dr Uzzi Reiss in his books on hormone balance for women point out that testosterone actually can help prevent cancer, especially that of the breast. But those levels are way high. Are they for sure it is not pcos?


that would be quite the opposite for males..

hormone therapy is a common therapy for cancers that are affected by them (breast in women, Prostate in males) 

I have never seen testosterone used on women however they do use estrogen blockers (tamoxifin and such).. not saying it doesn't happen but i've worked in cancer therapy for 8 years and i've never seen it...

men with prostate cancer are usually given drugs that increase their estrogen levels to conteract testosterone feeding prostate cancer..

----------


## PPC

> that would be quite the opposite for males..
> 
> hormone therapy is a common therapy for cancers that are affected by them (breast in women, Prostate in males) 
> 
> I have never seen testosterone used on women however they do use estrogen blockers (tamoxifin and such).. not saying it doesn't happen but i've worked in cancer therapy for 8 years and i've never seen it...
> 
> men with prostate cancer are usually given drugs that increase their estrogen levels to conteract testosterone feeding prostate cancer..


Yes, it is sad that men are stripped of their testosterone when trying to combat prostate cancer. Testosterone may show up a cancer that is already there but if you look at studies it doesn't cause prostate cancer or even increase mortality when given even in high doses.

Here's a quote from Uzzi Reiss, a respected gyn who has helped women balance their hormones with bio identical hrt for over 20 years. In his book, 'The Natural Superwoman' p 186..."Testosterone treatment does not cause or aggravate breast cancer; it is also a strong tool for preventing and protecting against breast cancer. To date, there has not been a single case reported wherein a female to male transsexual who recieved testosterone treatment developed breast cancer. Scientific literature is rich with information on the protective effects of androgens, including testosterone, on breast cancer."

I imagine transexuals recieve far higher doses than women who use testosterone to replace what their bodies started to lose after their mid twenties. Most women who use T apply 1-2 mg a day in a ml of cream. They use this directly on their clitoris and labia where most of their T receptors are.

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> Has anyone heard that female exposure to test can lead to cancer? Please reply. Doing all the research I can and as a long time reader of this forum I value the opinnions of it's members. We thank you in advance and please see the post proceeding this for more details.


This is why GPs should keep their mouths shut before making their patients a worrying train wreck about things they know nothing about. Talk to an endocrinologist.

----------

